# Lance Armstrong is riding a RSL on the 2015 tour de France!!!!



## greybicycle

seen on the French news, he is participating, riding an RSL, a charity's ride with a small group doing 2 stages the day prior the pro's.....
good or bad? Trek or Moots, that's the question?!
being a pro and being paid for: Trek
bying (or else receiving): Moots!!!!


----------



## Merc

I love my Moots RSL and naturally I am happy to see him ride one.


----------



## ghostryder

I don't get all the hate for lance. Glad to see him riding and having fun. I got into cycling because of him and I'm glad i did.


----------



## Merc

ghostryder said:


> I don't get all the hate for lance. Glad to see him riding and having fun. I got into cycling because of him and I'm glad i did.


I agree with you.


----------



## greybicycle

I was surprised that he choosed a MOOTS, but all in all I don't dislike him for what he did, although the way he was intimidating others, pro's and team mates... was not very gentlemanish. it surprised me to see him riding a new Moots, rather than a 2009/10 TREK.
especially over here, Switzerland, the only Moots I've seen are mine....


----------



## Trek_5200

greybicycle said:


> seen on the French news, he is participating, riding an RSL, a charity's ride with a small group doing 2 stages the day prior the pro's.....
> good or bad? Trek or Moots, that's the question?!
> being a pro and being paid for: Trek
> bying (or else receiving): Moots!!!!


He also bought a Parlee two years ago. I wouldn't read too much into this.

Lance Armstrong tweets about his new bike? and it's not a Trek | road.cc


----------



## Merc

Trek_5200 said:


> He also bought a Parlee two years ago. I wouldn't read too much into this.
> 
> Lance Armstrong tweets about his new bike? and it's not a Trek | road.cc


Trek_5200. Seems like he rides the Moots more than the Parlee.


----------



## Mootsie

Well and then there was this thread...from two years ago. 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/moots/lances-ride-308614.html


----------



## Trek_5200

Mootsie said:


> Well and then there was this thread...from two years ago.
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/moots/lances-ride-308614.html


I did a search and not only has he ridden Parlee but also Crumpton and now Moots, although I think he's been on a Moots for some time(found something from 2013). Other than Lance riding many bikes, the only take-a-way might be that Carbon and Titanium both make good bikes at least as far as Lance Armstrong is concerned.


----------



## pmf

"The best bikes are made of steel or titanium" -- Lance Armstrong, before Trek sponsorship.


----------



## brian06

pmf said:


> "The best bikes are made of steel or titanium" -- Lance Armstrong, before Trek sponsorship.


Eff Lance! I'd love to punch his face in. What a loser, no manufacturer will want to associate with that lying, loser!


----------



## Merc

brian06 said:


> Eff Lance! I'd love to punch his face in. What a loser, no manufacturer will want to associate with that lying, loser!


Dude, you're a little late. Over the summer he has been seen riding a Dogma F8, Cannondale Supersix evo, a Specialized SW Roubaix and more recently a Specialized SW Tarmac. 

Don't forget that he owns a couple of bike shops as well.

Here's a part of an article found in Bicycle Retailer that was published a year ago when Lance's second shop opened in Fort Worth. 
"Mellow Johnny's was founded in 2008 in Austin, highlighting co-owner Lance Armstrong's longtime sponsor, Trek Bicycle. The new location, however, is a Specialized Elite dealer, offering bicycle sales, service, rentals, training rides and clinics." - Brain Staff, Bicycle Retailer 9/29/2015.


----------

